# Skam Pics



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't say where I got these fish, but can tell you that I hit em' before the big warm up. Water temps were a lot cooler. Had to do a lot of searching, but finally found a couple to play ball. 1st fish was 33" and second was 34". Got my butt kicked by a couple others. Fish came on hardware. I won't be back out until the streams stop boiling.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Can't say where I got these fish


No reason to. You did keep them, right?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

:lol:

bug heaven! fun place. I hope like heck you're stringering those fish. They fight out int he main current and they're toast.


----------



## troutmagic (Nov 23, 2009)

awesome fish!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice, yes on hold for a while now until it cools down some.
BG


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I figure 1 more month until I nail some. 

Nice fish


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

Sweet!
What did ya hook them on, jigs,fly's or other's? 
Just wondering what was working.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, you want to talk about bug heaven -- they were laughing at the 40% deet. The thorns were pretty awesome too! 

I kept the first fish in the pics, and let the second one go. It was in good shape, but more importantly, the water temp was in the low 60's. I figured it had a good chance of survival. 

Got the fish to take some homemade spinners -- some incredibly vicious strikes. The last fish that I hooked (and lost) absolutely destroyed me. Hooked it in a deep hole, and thought that I had a good place to fight him. Of course, he made a B-line right for the only sticks within 30 yards. There was no way to turn him. I'm ready for these temps to start going down, so I can get back out there. Looks like we're gonna have to wait it out a while though...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

With lows some nights this week back down in the 60 degree range, I doubt we have much longer to wait. For the 10 day forcast, next weeks high temps from what I can see so far is 83 degrees. But that can change.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> With lows some nights this week back down in the 60 degree range, I doubt we have much longer to wait. For the 10 day forcast, next weeks high temps from what I can see so far is 83 degrees. But that can change.


Don't forget about all the rain forecasted, warm rain trumps cool nights every single time...


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Multispeciestamer said:


> With lows some nights this week back down in the 60 degree range, I doubt we have much longer to wait. For the 10 day forcast, next weeks high temps from what I can see so far is 83 degrees. But that can change.


I see highs approaching 90 every day...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are some awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice looking fish, congrats!


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

VERRY nice fish!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

gomer said:


> I see highs approaching 90 every day...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 idk what 10 day your looking at, still looks very similar to me.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Don't forget about all the rain forecasted, warm rain trumps cool nights every single time...


 Last rain we got was cold. so idk


----------



## nick4949 (Feb 20, 2011)

34 inch is a master angler for a steelhead if you send in a form saying you caught that with a picture and a witness to sign your form they will put your name on the internet and send you a shoulder patch

p.s im jealous of your catch


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

nick4949 said:


> 34 inch is a master angler for a steelhead if you send in a form saying you caught that with a picture and a witness to sign your form they will put your name on the internet and send you a shoulder patch


Yeah, that fish ranks up there in my top 5 steelies of all time. Biggest was 36. When I hit that magical 37, you better believe that it's going on the wall! If the temperature ever dips below a thousand degrees, I might have a chance to go out and try. Looks like we might have a little relief coming in a few days. Still looks like upper 60's for night time lows though. I'm ready for some cool September weather, and some football. Let's get this August business out of the way.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Last rain we got was cold. so idk


What???

How do you figure...

Anyway, the Joe hasn't been below 80 degrees in a LONG time...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Spin to Win said:


> Yeah, that fish ranks up there in my top 5 steelies of all time. Biggest was 36. When I hit that magical 37, you better believe that it's going on the wall! If the temperature ever dips below a thousand degrees, I might have a chance to go out and try. Looks like we might have a little relief coming in a few days. Still looks like upper 60's for night time lows though. I'm ready for some cool September weather, and some football. Let's get this August business out of the way.


37" steelhead this year shouldn't be that hard to come by if you put your time in...

I remember when 40" skams were not all that uncommon, oh I wish we could go back to the run of 99 and live it over and over again...


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Boozer said:


> .... oh I wish we could go back to the run of 99 and live it over and over again...



Don't we all Kory. Or at least the 04 forth and the fifth of July (if I got the year right)
But at least you have them, this crazy Europe only has Carp lol :yikes:.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Rumajz said:


> Don't we all Kory. Or at least the 04 forth and the fifth of July (if I got the year right)
> But at least you have them, this crazy Europe only has Carp lol :yikes:.


Funniest part about that, I have fished for Carp more this Summer than I have Skams :lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

They are a different kind of fun. I've cut up some bread into 1/2"x1/2" cubes. Tied some bread cube "hatch imitations" from deer belly hair and I cast it to the top water feeding carp. Lots of fun when they co-operate.
How's the smallie fishing up by your house man? 

Take care

Roman


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Rumajz said:


> They are a different kind of fun. I've cut up some bread into 1/2"x1/2" cubes. Tied some bread cube "hatch imitations" from deer belly hair and I cast it to the top water feeding carp. Lots of fun when they co-operate.
> How's the smallie fishing up by your house man?
> 
> Take care
> ...


Smallie fishing has been outstanding lately bud, 40+ fish a day hasn't been all that hard to do, about 50/50 dinks to good ones. Have had a tough time getting one over 20" thus far, but lots in the 17"-19" range. Fishing nothing but surface flies as usual for this time of year. Haven't been fishing near the house much though, waters so dirty below the Dam and above from algal blooms and boat traffic turning it up. Wish you still lived around here, need someone to fish weeknights with me, kind of a pain trying to drift down river in the boat and fish at the same time, be nice to have someone to switch back and forth with on the oars every few fish...

PM me your email address, will send you some photos...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Boozer said:


> 37" steelhead this year shouldn't be that hard to come by if you put your time in...
> 
> I remember when 40" skams were not all that uncommon, oh I wish we could go back to the run of 99 and live it over and over again...


'99 was insane. Numbers, numbers, numbers and all big fish. 

I was living in St. Joseph from '98 to 2000 and worked 2nd shift. Every morning, I was on the river!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

fall of 97 was insane on the Joe. Low, warm water all summer, hardly any fish. October rolled around, and we beat ass for 3 weeks straight on summer runs. Caught a 40 3/4" fish on corky/spawn by the old boat launch. Nothing to have 12-15 fish landed mornings.


----------

